
Small trial finds hydroxychloroquine is not effective for treating coronavirus - post_below
https://news.yahoo.com/small-trial-finds-hydroxychloroquine-not-124054137.html
======
Khelavaster
This article's a step above garbage. Half of the 11 patients had cancer;
another had AIDS and several more had diabetes. Even more importantly, there's
no information about how long patients were suspected to be sick before
starting hydroxychloroquine+azithromycin. Anti-coronavirus medications don't
regrow lungs after they've been already been damaged by coronavirus.

The paper could've been very useful with a paragraph per patient of case
history, but as-is it's exceptionally mediocre.

